# 8 String Drop B



## RGA8 (Sep 17, 2011)

Drop B Demo by Beniah on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## shumitribe (Sep 18, 2011)

oh mylanta


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck yes! What gauges you rockin man?


----------



## sexybacon (Sep 18, 2011)

That was so heavy meng! Are you playing dissonant power chords in the beginning or is it the B string flubbing?


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 18, 2011)

Could have used a 1 string guitar for that... (or a 6 string tuned wayyyy down)

How did you get it that low anyway? What's your gear?


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stealthtastic: 

80 on the low and 54 - 9 on the rest. It's pretty floppy so that's why the song is so slow. 

sexybacon: 

Left guitar 1st fret low B - Right guitar 2nd fret low B. 

NaYoN: 

Gear = RGA8 w/ Lundgren M8s - Line 6 Pod Farm 2 - 5 string Ibanez SoundGear Bass with a .175 low string - Toontrack Metal Foundry - Cubase Studio 5 - Ozone 4. I think that's it.


----------



## TheBotquax (Sep 18, 2011)

what the actual fuck just happened?!?!?!?

By drop B I thought you meant an 8 string with a low B and high A!


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheBotquax: 

you dig?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 18, 2011)

I believe that just invented a new onomatopoeic guitar word.

Goodbye djent, hello churg!


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth: 

Churg?! Yes! You heard it here first people, thanks to Captain Shoggoth.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 18, 2011)

i've done this on occasion too, and it's always really fun once you figure out how to keep it under control 

also, it's really fun when your guitar has a 30" scale 

I think low D is as low as i'll go personally, maybe low C if i am trying to go for the "PFWOAHR JESUS CUNT THAT'S LOW!" effect


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

MF_Kitten: 

Right on dude, we've got another Churg brother on the loose.


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought this would be drop B with a high A too haha, daaaamn


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 18, 2011)

hooooly moly.


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

you know... I didn't even think about that high A tuning. I guess I should have named this "8 String Drop B (the bad kind of Drop B)"


----------



## Murmel (Sep 18, 2011)

Churg...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 18, 2011)

my god how have you not hit the brown note yet?!?!?
i loved it though, the vocals could use just a tad bit of work


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY: 

I'm not sure what the brown note is... I agree the vocals need to be mixed in better. I'm having a problem with them being loud on certain speakers and quiet on others... I think it's a compression issue.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 18, 2011)

Brown note - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

RobZero: 

You know... I was wondering if that's what that was.


----------



## TheBotquax (Sep 18, 2011)

RGA8 said:


> TheBotquax:
> 
> you dig?



YES


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 18, 2011)

I listened to "CHURG" before everyone else did.
XD


Kinda dig that stuff! seriously low shit!


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 18, 2011)

People on this site really get a hard on for super low tunings, huh? I feel like if I dropped my 8 string down to a super low A and just plodded on the lowest string for 6 min, everyone would be commenting "Wow its so heavy and epic!". No hate, just an observation.


----------



## Alimination (Sep 18, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I believe that just invented a new onomatopoeic guitar word.
> 
> Goodbye djent, hello churg!



lmfao!


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sikthness: 

The lowness satisfies the claw within us...


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 18, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> People on this site really get a hard on for super low tunings, huh? I feel like if I dropped my 8 string down to a super low A and just plodded on the lowest string for 6 min, everyone would be commenting "Wow its so heavy and epic!". No hate, just an observation.



Just tune your guitar all the way down so the string hangs like a clothing line and then chug


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 18, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> People on this site really get a hard on for super low tunings, huh? I feel like if I dropped my 8 string down to a super low A and just plodded on the lowest string for 6 min, everyone would be commenting "Wow its so heavy and epic!". No hate, just an observation.



True, but we get excited about higher notes too. It's just a lot harder to get them!


----------



## datalore (Sep 18, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> People on this site really get a hard on for super low tunings, huh? I feel like if I dropped my 8 string down to a super low A and just plodded on the lowest string for 6 min, everyone would be commenting "Wow its so heavy and epic!". No hate, just an observation.



95% of SS.org = who can tune the lowest? + who has the most strings? + who can sound the most like Misha Mansoor?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 18, 2011)

Churg is a sound... not a genre! 

Me like...


----------



## Dayn (Sep 18, 2011)

That was awesome. And with an .080? Niiice. Though that .175 on the bass... which octave is that? I can't hear that low.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 18, 2011)

datalore said:


> 95% of SS.org = who can tune the lowest? + who has the most strings? + who can sound the most like Misha Mansoor?



Apparently you haven't put in that much time on the site. 

Quit implying that liking slow, low, chuggy shit is somehow bad. Your trolling won't work here.

EDIT: I forgot what I really meant to say. I love that fucking song! It sounds like hell with all the screams in the background. As far as the vocals, double track them where you see fit, it works on the same rationale as double tracking guitars, and when done right, really adds to their presence.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 18, 2011)

datalore said:


> 95% of SS.org = who can tune the lowest? + who has the most strings? + who can sound the most like Misha Mansoor?



Misha doesn't tune very low and it's just cool hearing how low you can go. Nobody really said something like, "wow groundbreaking music!" to the OP either. I'm personally very excited to hear Ryan/Varients experiments with the Mariana Bench.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 18, 2011)

I had to log in just to say

"HOLY FUCK!!"


----------



## flyboy463 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you guys want some heavy how about some Drop-Bb Spasm?


----------



## datalore (Sep 18, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Apparently you haven't put in that much time on the site.
> 
> Quit implying that liking slow, low, chuggy shit is somehow bad. Your trolling won't work here.



I have been on the site for over 3 years. Nothing in my post implies that liking slow, low, chuggy music is bad. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Kkoznarek (Sep 19, 2011)

I actually find myself liking it more than I thought


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 19, 2011)

How do you get that Bring Me The Horizon sound? I've been trying to nail that for years!


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 19, 2011)

nah, this ain't churg, it's BroooOOOoow.

Used in a sentence: "BroooOOOoowBroooOOOoowBroOowBroooOOOoowBroooOOOoowBroow"

Digging the track by the way


----------



## Gitte (Sep 19, 2011)

that is the freaking heaviest thing i've heard in a long time!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 19, 2011)

I just had an idea... How far can you set those d-tuner tuners? The ones where you flick a lever, and it drops down a set amount? What if you set it as far down as you could? If it could go down like a fourth or fifth, you could do some ridiculously cunty stuff!


----------



## khournos (Sep 19, 2011)

That was fuckin rad!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 19, 2011)

Gitte said:


> that is the freaking heaviest thing i've heard in a long time!!!


----------



## Counterspell (Sep 19, 2011)

Did not expect to, but absolutely enjoyed the song! Thanks for sharing, great work


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 19, 2011)

Um. Wow. Jesus Christo this is awesome!

I love the panning scream in the beginning!


----------



## guitareben (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn... only once have i heard anything that low and heavy (some meshuggah song uses that tuning... one of the ones on Nothing)  Madness.


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feed back gents. We should be finishing this song soon and I'll make sure to post the full version.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 19, 2011)

There was a time when I thought that drop D sounded low... then the first time I heard a 7-string, it sounded scandalously low... then an 8-string... and now that old D, down an octave and more. Sounds sick, man.


----------



## idunno (Sep 19, 2011)

I dig it. So this is drop b an octave down? The same note as a 5 string guitar low b?


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dayn:







The bass is tuned one octave below the standard 5th string of a bass.

idunno: Yes indeed, an octave down from standard B.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay, that settles it: I'm _definitely_ going to tune a bass down an octave now.


----------



## HolidayKiller (Sep 20, 2011)

Sweet merciful crap that's heavy as dick!


----------



## eastguitar (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW!!!! BRUTAL SOUND!!!


----------



## Diggy (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice!!! Another excellent offering from you guys.


----------



## idunno (Sep 20, 2011)

that string seems skinny for octave down bass to me. is it a lil floppy to you?


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 20, 2011)

idunno: 

Yeah it's loose, but it works.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 22, 2011)

churg will be the next trend after djent for sure.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 22, 2011)

Remember standard E tuning....yeah seems kinda ancient now....and bass players


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 22, 2011)

CrownofWorms: It does....


----------



## elrrek (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice, I like it. Reminds me of Black Sheep Wall.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 25, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Nice, I like it. Reminds me of Black Sheep Wall.



I was thinking that as well too.

Black Sheep Wall (like this) is just so heavy it makes you giggle.


----------



## RGA8 (Sep 25, 2011)

AlexWadeWC: The fact you dig this is an honor. Thanks bro. 

Also, my drummer came over last night and we finished the song as far as instruments go and now it's up to me finish the vocals and lyrics. I'll post it soon.


----------



## datalore (Sep 30, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Nice, I like it. Reminds me of Black Sheep Wall.



Admiral Angry as well, obviously.


----------

